# Woodland walk



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

After finding a plastic bottle on his walk and playing fetch with it, max decides to rest! 

Loving the sun......and the short coat is so easy to keep clean too! ( never did i think id actually like it!)

I hope youre all enjoying the sun too!










Sam x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Yep, we've been to our local country park, and the dogs have been swimming. It's just so nice to feel the warmth of the sun after so much rain


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great picture, Max is sure enjoying himself x


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Lovely picture x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Max looks wonderful!! Nothing like a nice short coat in the summer. (I am being optimistic that it is actually summer now.)


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We too have had a fab walk today. Went to Bradgate Park in Leics. walked by the river, saw deer, ducks and loads of other dogs. It was fab. Both dogs now shattered but content.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> We too have had a fab walk today. Went to Bradgate Park in Leics. walked by the river, saw deer, ducks and loads of other dogs. It was fab. Both dogs now shattered but content.


Fab place, we go there sometimes (I'm other side of Leicester), keep Dudley on lead there though as I worry it would be a 'Fenton' moment otherwise!

Sam, lovely picture, looks like his coat is already growing.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes it is! Phew! 

Im dure he prefers it, much lighter! Ha


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well it makes you cautious when the sign says 'dogs caught chasing deer will be shot!' Not worth the risk in my eyes. Met two other Cocapoos there so who knows, one day we may meet in Bradgate.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Well it makes you cautious when the sign says 'dogs caught chasing deer will be shot!' Not worth the risk in my eyes. Met two other Cocapoos there so who knows, one day we may meet in Bradgate.


Would be lovely, it surprises me how many dogs are always off lead there, the deer come really close at times - as you say, not worth the risk. Although last time I did have his 50ft line, and we met another cockerpoo (Muttley), they had a good play and I was tempted to let him off to avoid the tangling, but didn't.


----------

